

Can Apple Fill the Void? - wyday
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/16/technology/companies/16apple.html?ref=technology

======
sloane
Yes, Jobs has been great for Apple, but all the focus on Jobs obscures the
fact that he has worked with and been supported by a number of other competent
people within the company. Who's to say that much of Apple's success could
have come about Without their help? I've seen a few articles profiling these
people (Cook plus about 5 others), but that's it.

Dr. Tantillo ('the marketing doctor') did a post back in July on his branding
blog - <http://blog.marketingdoctor.tv> \- asserting that Apple and Jobs are
two separate brands. Tantillo argues that Jobs should have a succession plan.
I don't necessarily agree, but I do think he makes a good point about Jobs and
Apple being two separate brands--Apple would be different without Jobs, but
different is not always bad. [http://blog.marketingdoctor.tv/2008/07/24/brand-
advisory.asp...](http://blog.marketingdoctor.tv/2008/07/24/brand-
advisory.aspx)

------
mixmax
_The whole world is concerned about Apple. I’m concerned about Silicon Valley,
said Mr. Perlman, the entrepreneur. I need Apple to be harrying Microsoft. We
need someone stirring the pot. God forbid that there is no one stirring the
pot anymore. We’ll become Detroit._

This is so true.

~~~
wyday
I'm not so sure lack of good competition is what killed Detroit. In fact, it
might be the automakers inept response to competition that killed them.

